# accuweather



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

how accurate is accuweather, i know its in the name as accurate, but it seems this year noaa is not doing that well, and weather.com is just getting more complicated and harder to use, i for one don't care about a school day forecast, your in a school that probably has a roof on it so you don't have to worry about rain. but i was checking the 11-15 day forecast for accuweather, and i understand that the further ahead you go the greater chance you have for being wrong. so i was just wondering, and also before posting this thread i used the search button since him and I are good friends, and only found something about accuweather pro.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I use NOAA the most simply for their radar and hourly weather graphs.

Anymore, you cant trust any of these sites. I take info from a handful of them and try to average everything together.


----------



## partsguy08 (Sep 1, 2008)

cold_and_tired;978957 said:



> I use NOAA the most simply for their radar and hourly weather graphs.
> 
> Anymore, you cant trust any of these sites. I take info from a handful of them and try to average everything together.


x2. Although I agree NOAA has missed more this year than in years past.:yow!:

TWC has gotten tough to navigate, and accuweather seems to hype a lot about nothing.

Intellicast.com has some neat maps, but slow load times due to too many ads.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I watch the weather guys on TV, and noaa/accuweather then make my own mind up. Usually the best bet is just have the plow truck ready and make it a point to get up at 1-2 am to look out the window. The window forecast never lies


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

partsguy08;978985 said:


> x2. Although I agree NOAA has missed more this year than in years past.:yow!:
> 
> TWC has gotten tough to navigate, and accuweather seems to hype a lot about nothing.
> 
> Intellicast.com has some neat maps, but slow load times due to too many ads.


I agree 100% twx is very hard to find your way around it used to be simple but not any more


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Just tried accuweather premium the other day, they had a free trial. I really liked all the features and models you were able to look at, but I dont know if I will pony up for the cost of it. I used to use weather.com, mainly for the radar. Maybe I need to learn the NOAA site better, but it's pretty hard to navigate.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

These days it is all "Weathertainment"!
It is the only place you can be wrong 80% of the time make 80 K / year and still hold your job! Most peple talk weather to fill in the blanks at the water cooler. They don't relie on it for a living, or thier lives!! So it doesn't mean a hill of beans to them if the forecast is correct or not!!!!! Because of this accu(not)weather, TWN, Enviro Can(not), and lots of other services can Bullshirt thier way through selling ads for cold remides, cause to most people it doesn't matter if they are correct or not. 

Can you tell, They p me off?


----------

